# Streaming Videos Runterladen



## lohokla (28. Juni 2003)

Ich wollte mir von dieser Seite eigentlich ein paar Videos runterladen. Normalerweise geht das auch recht gut mit den Oflline Explorer - diesmal jedoch nicht unzwar weder beim 'mms'- noch beim 'rtsp'-Server. Hab auch noch nen anderes Programm ausprobiert - ging auch nicht. Hat jemand eine Idee, warum es nicht geht oder wie ich an die Videos dennoch kommen kann?


----------

